# Can anyone trade Live Plants? or anything?



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

I have tons of amazon swords, anubias, rotala idica, llimnophila aromatica, and nyphea tiawan (green lotus)....

also have two huge pieces of driftwood, atleast 1 foot tall each. 

anyone interested?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Maybe the driftwood, have pics? What are you looking for in trade?


----------

